# lirc + serial irblaster:hardware does not support sending

## matttah

I have a happauge pvr 350 with an IR reciever that is working fine.  However I recently got an IR blaster(http://irblaster.info/) which I cannot get to work with lirc.  I have modprobed the lirc_serial and setup /etc/serial.conf with:

```
/dev/ttyS0 uart none       
```

However when I run 

```

$: irsend send_once DC50X 2

irsend: command failed: send_once DC50X 2

irsend: hardware does not support sending

```

I've also tried specifying the device to irsend with-d /dev/lircd1

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?

----------

## wjholden

I realize this is an old thread, but matttah describes the same problem I'm having now.  There are a few other threads that describe the same symptom but offer no viable solutions.

I have:

```
server ~ # dmesg| grep -i lirc 

[    8.422738] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 

[    9.361235] lirc_serial: auto-detected active high receiver

[    9.361240] lirc_dev: lirc_register_driver: sample_rate: 0

[    9.383454] lirc_dev: lirc_register_driver: sample_rate: 0

[    9.383508] lirc_sir: i/o port 0x03f8 already in use.
```

```
server ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lirc_serial             7076  0 

lirc_dev                9674  1 lirc_serial

scsi_wait_scan           483  0 

xt_mark                  817  0 
```

And error:

```
server ~ # irsend SEND_ONCE Toshiba_CT-90287-TV power

irsend: command failed: SEND_ONCE Toshiba_CT-90287-TV power

irsend: hardware does not support sending
```

I have the IR Blaster from http://irblaster.info I bought via Google Checkout.

Has anyone who has experienced this old problem found a solution?

(On a side note, this is my first post to f.g.o. in years! Tried Arch for a while but ultimately things didn't work out and I'm baaaack!)

----------

